# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Something people should know if you dont already

## BoltActionJLA

I made this video instead of typing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isJ4Z0xSZIo

----------


## Ken

> I made this video instead of typing 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isJ4Z0xSZIo


Sorry you had that crap luck.  I've never cared for an under-carriage spare or a factory donut.  I have a home/vehicle maintenance schedule I really try to keep up with.  One thing I do regularly is to check the air pressure in the spare tires.  They're often left forgotten in the trunk of a car for years by most people, and usually have about 8 lbs. of pressure in them when they're needed.

----------


## hunter63

Whats that a '99/.....?
My spare fits fine, used it a lot....but you really need to pay attention, as the lowering assembly rusts up and is a PITA in about 20 minutes.
Won't do ya much good if you can't get it off.....

----------


## BoltActionJLA

i had to get a grinder to get it off, and its a 97, and yea its ok ken if i didnt have bad luck id have none lol :P

----------


## hunter63

That advantage of a 4 wheel drive as it allows you to get stuck in more inaccessible place than you every have been.

BTW my '99 has a full size spare.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Haven't watched the video as I'm on dial-up but I'm assuming you had a flat tire and had trouble with your spare.  I always keep a full sized spare in trunk.  Right now I have two back there that will fit on my car.

----------


## BoltActionJLA

dail up still exists 0.o lol, what ended up happening was the spare rim was no good and wrecked my wheel studs

----------


## Rick

"Dude. Where'd you park the spare?"

I had run flats on mine. Have you ever driven on a run flat? That has a pretty high pucker factor. A good solid 8 on the Puckerometer. Got rid of those @#$#ed things and went with a spare. My truck also has an undercarriage but I rotate it along with the other 4.

----------


## BoltActionJLA

lol the spare is on a new rim at moment in the back of mums car, have you ever tried to drive off road on a flat with limited slip diff's. i tried cause i couldn't get the spare off, needless to say a grinder got involved later then it should have :P

----------


## ClayPick

Heres the latest woods truck. Put chains on it and the POS will go just about anywhere! :Laugh: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Here’s the latest woods truck. Put chains on it and the POS will go just about anywhere!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Hey, where can I pick up a pair of windshield wipers just like yours?

----------

